# cocopops



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

a 4 year old and a 7 year old are in there room, the 7 year old says "I think its about time we started swearing"

so at breakfast that morning their mother asks " what would you like to eat"

the 7 year old replies " give me Coco Pops bitch"... WHACK he flys out his chair crying with bells ringing in his ears......

the mother asks the 4 year old sternly "and WHAT do you want miss..."

the 4 year old replys " dunno, but its not going to be F*cking Coco Pops"


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice One, LOL [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy


----------

